# Kidsune! X3



## kidsune (Jul 9, 2008)

-


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I suppose i'll join Mr squirrel here :3
> 
> My fursona is a male black and pink fox, about 5'4", 110lbs. He has a fairly effeminate, slender body, with electric blue/cyan chin-length hair, and could easily be mistaken for a girl if in the right clothes, which he usually is in :3
> He's got a very bubbly, energetic personality, very flirty, but only with the guys. But don't be fooled, this little foxboi has a range of interest that surprises most, from gearhead to metalhead to geekhead, he's not relaly what you'd expect from someone wearing a skirt :3
> ...


 
With a sunset or sunraise in the backround?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I prefer Sunset, but sunset comes really close :3


 
That's cool. I would prefer sunset myself.^.^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I suppose i'll join Mr squirrel here :3
> 
> My fursona is a male black and pink fox, about 5'4", 110lbs. He has a fairly effeminate, slender body, with electric blue/cyan chin-length hair, and could easily be mistaken for a girl if in the right clothes, which he usually is in :3
> He's got a very bubbly, energetic personality, very flirty, but only with the guys. But don't be fooled, this little foxboi has a range of interest that surprises most, from gearhead to metalhead to geekhead, he's not relaly what you'd expect from someone wearing a skirt :3
> ...



ohhhh, he does sound cute. and only flirts with guys? *starts to blush bright red*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm well your pretty hot and your a fox = win 
but was this section really needed in the den though :s


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

< Do you every wear pants that give you a wedgie?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *giggles and nods* Yes, very much exclusively gay. Boobies are a no-no D:


 
I'm gald your not shy about your sexuality, most people are, *thumbs up* good for you!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I'm gald your not shy about your sexuality, most people are, *thumbs up* good for you!


 
Yeah that is a good thing being open about your sexuality


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> hmm well your pretty hot and your a fox = win
> but was this section really needed in the den though :s



Well, once you know something about someone that they don't give out first hand in a R&R board or elsewheres, you're either relieved or angry. I think this board will be a go to for people to go learn about each other, instead of getting the unexpected.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *giggles and nods* Yes, very much exclusively gay. Boobies are a no-no D:



SCORE!!!!! LOL sorry but when i see someone as sexy and as gay as u, well...... LOL sorry ur just so cute is all, and very femish as well, and i like that in my men


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *giggles and nods* Yes, very much exclusively gay. Boobies are a no-no D:


Same here. *Snuggs* Ya make me so happy. :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *blushes hotly and gives a cute smile* Th-thanks X3



anytime hun. bet u would look good in a thong XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Same here. *Snuggs* Ya make me so happy. :3



hey so do u


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

I can see this whole thread being people flirting with kidsune XD <3


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Kidsune I must say you're a cutie lol. The black, pink and blue is a great color combo in my opinion. 

I'm sure what I say doesn't matter much though, since you've already got plenty suitable admirers.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay for Kidsune!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

lol what can we say, we love sexy femmies like u


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *squeeks and blushes deeply, covering his nose* X3
> 
> 
> *<3*


 
Awww... That's so cute!!!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Awww... That's so cute!!!



-murrs- yes indeed


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

I knew it i got it right, let the thread commence then XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoa people love Kidsune huh?
Who can blame them though, so hot.


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 9, 2008)

People should make a poster of you and put it on their wall.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Whoa people love Kidsune huh?
> Who can blame them though, so hot.



seriously... makes me smile every time that pink and black avatar

sexy!


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Jul 10, 2008)

kidsune said:


> :O
> 
> But it's nowhere near high enough resolutionq



Then make your sexy increase the resolution!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Your fursona sounds so cute!


----------

